# Why do some gsd puppies wiggle when they walk



## Bubbles (Aug 31, 2012)

Its like their whole body wiggles side to side . It reminds me of maybe a worm or if they have no bones. 

There is one puppy that goes to the dog park that wiggles when it walks and I saw one yesterday . For the most part the rest of them didn't wiggle that I've seen.


----------



## Jmcdermit (Apr 15, 2013)

Because puppies are made of pudding held together by cotton candy


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

As long as they don't giggle when they talk, I think you are still ok.


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 31, 2012)

lollll.... but is there a reason why they wiggle . It is really hard to explain but some puppies walk straighter then, the puppies .


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

It's because of the pony-tail hanging down.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Seriously, I don't know without seeing the wiggle. I mean some toddlers toddle more than others, I suppose.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Some puppies do seem loose in their joints -- they feel real loose like a long necked goose. 

I need a drink. 

But really the reason they do not do hip x-rays until 1 or 2 is that things can change, and they don't do them when the bitch is nearing or in her heat cycle because she will be looser. I guess the puppy can be loose.


----------



## Jmcdermit (Apr 15, 2013)

You should hear my mini Aussie with his accent once he starts wiggling. Then Cabella comes in with her German accent and that 11 week wiggle....I will have to get video later


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

